# limescale



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

My vinyl bathroom floor has limescale on it. Any thoughts on the best way to remove it? I'm worried that the commercial limescale cleaners designed for bathtubs and toilets will be too caustic for the vinyl.

I'm going to start with white vinager but anticipate that I'll need something stronger.


----------



## suburbanite (Jul 27, 2006)

White vinager seems to have done the trick. I spread it on the floor for about half an hour and mopped it up and that got rid of all the formerly-hard scale.


----------

